# Brauche HILFE: "ATI HDMI Output - Nicht angeschlossen"



## ATIMasterX2 (17. Juni 2010)

AAAALLLLSSSSOOOO:
Ich wollte meinen Plasma Fernseher an meinen PC anschsießen...
...Adapter ran
...HDMI Kabel (1,5m) ran
...an Fernseher und PC angeschlossen
...Neuste Treiber installiert (Zwei mal 'ATI HD 4890' über Crossfire)
...Bild kommt (1920x1080)
...TON FEHLT!!!!!!! (Bei den Wiedergebeeinstellungen steht "ATI HDMI Output" "Nicht angeschlossen")


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juni 2010)

Schau mal bitte im Geräte Manager ob der auch aktiviert ist. Hab zwar ne ATI aber bei dir müsste es so änlich heißen. Hir ein Bild das du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## MasterMystery (17. Juni 2010)

Geh mal auf Systemsteuerung,dann auf Hardware und Sound, dann auf Sound und schau, ob alle Einstellungen stimmen.
Versuch den Bildschirm mal an der anderen Grafikkarte anzuschließen!


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Juni 2010)

Ist das Kabel vom Mobo zur Graka überhaupt angeschlossen?  Oder können die ATI's das durch den PCIe durchschleifen?!


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2010)

Ein Thread zum Thema ist sicher genug, darum geht es bitte hier weiter -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ilfe-ati-hdmi-output-nicht-angeschlossen.html

...nächstes Mal bitte selbst melden, wenn etwas schief geht.


----------

